# Chaffhaye vs alfalfa pellets.....



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finally found organic alfalfa pellets that my goats love... So I am kind of torn between them and Chaffhaye, they like that too. I pay 12.41 for a 40lb bag of pellets, 17.52 for a 50 lb bag of Chaffhaye. I have to drive a half hour to get the pellets, but Chaffhaye is like 10 min away... 

Is there any way to tell if one is more nutritious than the other, or the same? I know my crew does well on Chaffhaye. Opinions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Personally I'd do what is economical. I'd think either is good with chaffhaye probably being better for them.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to go with the Chaffhaye...., it's closer and more convenient... I thought Chaffhaye would be better for them...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm surprised! I would have leaned towards the alfalfa pellets being better for them (no molasses), easier to store in bulk, and less likely to encounter any potential mold issues! Plus being tidier to feed. Economically it is a very close call at 31 cents per pound on your pellets and 35 cents per pound on your chaffehay. 

Organic alfalfa pellets for 31 cents per pound! Man, that's awesome!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Compare the feed analysis for them both.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I ended up getting the pellets.... It was just easier.... The dealer had a tight schedule, and I needed to make sure my preggo girls get their alfalfa....


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The Chaffhaye has beneficial bacteria (culture) added to it whereas the pellets do not. I believe the Chaffhaye has more fiber in it also. If I could afford ther Chaffhaye, I would feed it. Mine did great on it when I was able to get it for them. Now they have to be content with pellets.


----------

